# Casa Fuente & Margaritaville



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

God I LOVE Vegas! This trip was quick so I didn't get alot of pics. :mumbles: Flew in Wed at 4pm and left at 8am Fri. But, I will be back in Nov for a full week.
:biggrin: Here is the haul from Casa Fuente.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Here's an artsy one my friend Jay took. The Mojito's are to die for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Casa Fuente Humi pics


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Some drunk guys at Margaritaville.............That's me, second from the right in the blk/wht shirt. Then a shot of our 4th bucket and their "Cheesburger in Paradise".......:dribble::dribble::dribble: For those of you who have not tried Landshark beer I would recommend it HIGHLY! Think of a much smoother Corona without the crap aftertaste. I could drink these all day!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks like it was short and sweet!!!

Did you get a shot of the ashtray out of the box?


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

It's the same one that's in the Mojito pic. He took a few more while we were sitting there that are much better. I'll post them when he sends them to me


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Always looking for cool ashtrays. Thanks.


----------



## Lewinsky's Toy (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks like it was awesome!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

AHHHH, Vegas! looking good man!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that is one awesome haul. is that the sampler box or is it a whole box?


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. Now I want to go there even more.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome haul, looks like you had a blast... I am very jealous.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

jitzy said:


> that is one awesome haul. is that the sampler box or is it a whole box?


It's the 7 cigar sampler


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

that ashtray is sweet. great pickups


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like you had a great time Tommy I hope I can get out there someday, And great pickups brother!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like an Awesome time!!!Great pick ups!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Oustanding haul brother! One day I will get there. At least I hope so


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

so THATS where all the Opus is hiding


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

looks like an awesome time....nice pickup


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet Tommy-
Casa Fuente ,ashtons, Buffett

Home run!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey isn't that smokinj's humi??

BAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice Haul.......Magaritaville is always a good time.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Great haul right there. Looks like a good time was had. Thanks for the pics. Must get to Vegas.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a great time! Nice haul!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Great Haul! That must have cost a pretty penny.


----------



## uncelnino (Aug 30, 2008)

Awesome purchase. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome haul!! Those pics show a lot of fun!! WTG man!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

can i get one of those casa fuentes?


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

What a sweet haul. I gotta go there and see the place and pick up some goodies.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks like fun... guess I do have a reason to go to Vegas after all :elvis:


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

vivalanation734 said:


> Great Haul! That must have cost a pretty penny.


Yes and no. Thanks to some luck in the casino's they didn't cost "me" anything. I would like to thank The Flamingo, MGM and Oshea's for their contribution to my cigar fund..............:biggrin:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------

